# Thoughts on Peal & Co Shoes by Brooks Bros?



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

What are you thoughts on these? The word is that Brooks took over the company in the 50's. How do these shoes compare to others and are they worth the $350+ tag?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Peal no longer exists, except as a label. The American-made ones are by Alden; the England-made ones are Alfred Sargent. C&J made some of them until recently, too.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

It is easy to get these at 15-25% off. They must go on sale 8 times a year. Wish they carried more in C widths.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I just bought a pair of these

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=494&Product_Id=995243&Parent_Id=305

Anyone knows who made these? I think at this price, its a deal?


----------



## doccol (Nov 13, 2003)

I have a couple of pairs. They are okay, especially the suedes. I tend to use them more as workhorse shoes (when I know it might rain or I am doing a lot of walking) Not the best construction, not the most stylish. But are a good all around shoe that does not make any particular statement.

I recently purchased the following:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=225&Product_Id=1029619&Parent_Id=202

And I have been very happy with them. If I have one complaint it is that the crepe sole is not as durable as I would like (though I do walk home most non-rainy days -- from midtown NYC to Brooklyn)


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DocHolliday_
> 
> Peal no longer exists, except as a label. The American-made ones are by Alden; the England-made ones are Alfred Sargent. C&J made some of them until recently, too.


are the Alden made in the USA for Brooks Brothers shoes actually marked Peal? I thought the Peal designation was just for the English shoes.

i've never really looked at them in the store, as i've always looks at the made in England shoes.....


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like a very nice deal. I'd guess Alfred Sargent made them.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

FMINUS:

I recently purchased a pair of Peal shoes at Brooks and were told and confirmed on this Forum that they were made by C & J as a private label brand for Brooks.

I really like the shoes. Alden does make some Brooks shoes, but I'm not sure of the "brand" label. Someone will know.

Andy


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

My understanding is that if there are two rows of nails in the heels, the shoes are by Alfred Sargent. One row of nails, Crockett & Jones.

Current C&J offerings include the wingtip Monkstrap that C&J calls the Chalfont. There are also a number of Dainite soled shoes, the Grasmere and the Coniston boot.

I have a pair of broqued suede captoes that are made by A S. very pleased with them.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harrydog_
> 
> I have a pair of broqued suede captoes that are made by A S. very pleased with them.


Yesterday I got my pair of chocolate suede captoes in the mail. Haven't even worn them outside yet.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Andy and NoVaguy: All the Alden-made shoes that I've seen at BB are just branded as "Brooks Brothers." The Peal brand has always been for the English shoes carried by BB. (Unless they've made some sort of change very recently.)


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

Are these the same as the ones from BB?

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=338


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by smr_
> 
> Andy and NoVaguy: All the Alden-made shoes that I've seen at BB are just branded as "Brooks Brothers." The Peal brand has always been for the English shoes carried by BB. (Unless they've made some sort of change very recently.)


Thanks, smr. I always get that confused. I consider Brooks' shoes a poor bargain at full price, and the one time I tried to buy them on sale Brooks never delivered them, or bother to notify me they weren't going to.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FMINUS_
> 
> Are these the same as the ones from BB?
> 
> https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=338


I think the Grasmere is closer. The Peal is a scotch grain, though the color is more of a burgundy or ox blood than tan.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I called 3 differnt BB and they INSIST that the shoes come from thier "Peal" factory in England!

Whats going on? Uneducated salespeople? Or uneducated forum members? hm........ 

We need to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I've had similar encounters with Brooks' salespeople. But some of the same salespeople have not known what a last is, so I tend to assume it's lack of knowledge.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FMINUS_
> 
> I called 3 differnt BB and they INSIST that the shoes come from thier "Peal" factory in England!
> 
> ...


Since BB shoes that AS makes are different than AS's regular line, it's possible that AS has a separate facility dedicated to BB shoes (making it a "Peal" factory). That does not mean that those salespeople are still clueless.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Alden makes the more expensive BB made in the US. The classic U.S. BB tassle loafer differs from the Alden model, available elswhere, in the curved skin-stitching on the heel (same type as the vamp). Alden makes all the cordovan BB and used to make the Church cordovans. I thought Peal was made by CJ, but I defer to those better informed. BB acquired the Peal name, I think, in 1965. BB has probably contracted with several English makers over the years.

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Tangentially related query. Is it appropriate to wear argyle socks in a business setting with dark (fall/winter) suits? Historically, I have worn them exclusively on weekends, at casual social gatherings or in the summer with seersucker suits/bucks. 

Cheers,

Morris


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I just hope that I wont be dissapointed when the shoes come in. I will post some pics when they do!

BTW I got some Luxury 100 2 ply pajamas half off for $70! [)]


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

As stated above, Peal exists only as a brand name used by Brooks Bros. There is no Peal factory regardless of what a Brooks salesman says; all the shoes are contract. Apparently even Edward Green made Peals at one time.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have heard Brooks salesmen claim that the Peals are made at the "Peal factory." Others are quite candid about the vendors.

As I understand the story, there never was a "Peal factory." Peal was a bespoke London shoemaker on the order of John Lobb St. James. They never made RTW shoes. They licensed the use of the name to Brooks in 1953. I believe that Edward Green was the original vendor to Brooks and made the Brooks-Peals for a good many years. Peal the actual London shoemaker folded in the late '50s or sometime in the '60s. I don't believe that Alfred Sargent has supplanted C&J as a vendor for Brooks-Peal shoes. I think both continue to serve as vendors.

As someone else remarked, the Brooks-Alden shoes are never marked as Peals, only the English-made ones.

My general take on them is that they are nice shoes but not sufficiently (if at all) superior to Allen-Edmonds to warrant the price differential over what I can get A-Es for at the outlet.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I just got this shoe in, and they have 2 rows of nails on the heel. So Im guessing that they are Alfred Sargent then?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harrydog_
> 
> My understanding is that if there are two rows of nails in the heels, the shoes are by Alfred Sargent. One row of nails, Crockett & Jones.


My suede captoes have a nail pattern on the heel identical to the Aldens I have seen. One row around the edges, but nails in the center of the heel are like the Aldens.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

In addition to the label Peal -- there's also "Brooks English" -- I've got a pair of these from mid-80's. 

Unlike a few above, I'm not really bothered when a salesman tells me that the shoes are made in the Peal factory. We all know (I assume) they aren't , so why bother with the question to the salesmen.

Further, I don't really mind when a store refuses to tell me who makes what of the stock that they carry.

An example of a store that appears to tell you the lines that they carry is Eljo's. The Andover shop doesn't. The reason being, if it's good enough for the Andover Shop, that's all that should concern you.

Whether people care for this sort of thing is another matter...


----------



## tarheel (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm surprised that you would ever find a salesperson that knows about the suppliers for Peal AT ALL. BB invests a lot in the history behind the Peal name and it's certainly in its interest to preserve that mythology. Even in talking to some of the head product guys involved in shoes, they will go into detail about all aspects of the shoes but can't/won't go into detail about the origin of the shoe - even while talking about Alden all day long. 

In general, unless you talk to someone in NYC/Boston/Rodeo who works EXCLUSIVELY in shoes for BB, they probably know VERY little (certainly compared to the members of this forum!). I've had sales people tell me that BB doesn't made ANY shoes in different widths! Or that don't know what a last is - at all! How can you sell a $400 (or more) shoe with that level of knowledge? I guess if you do your research ahead of time, the clerk is just there to help you try on and ring the shoe up


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

True, for $378 Brooks should change the name to SQUEAL!


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

FMINUS,
next time you want to see, feel, and try on a pair of peal shoes before deciding to purchase, just head down to costa mesa's south coast plaza. there is a large brooks brothers there with a big peal shoe collection.
just take 60 to 57south to 55south to 405 north and get off bristol.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> In addition to the label Peal -- there's also "Brooks English" -- I've got a pair of these from mid-80's.


"Brooks English" were made by Church's. At the same time, in the 1980's, Brooks was selling "benchmades" which were C&J, and "Peal" which were EG.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by briiian13_
> 
> FMINUS,
> next time you want to see, feel, and try on a pair of peal shoes before deciding to purchase, just head down to costa mesa's south coast plaza. there is a large brooks brothers there with a big peal shoe collection.
> just take 60 to 57south to 55south to 405 north and get off bristol.


Thanks for the advice Briian, Costa Mesa is where I do all my shopping! The shoe that I was looking for on clearance was not available at the store. The salespeople did not know which shoe I was refering to.


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool! maybe i'll run into you there someday, i'll be looking out for a man wearing AE chestnut coltons.


----------



## Matcha (Aug 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harrydog_
> 
> Current C&J offerings include the wingtip Monkstrap that C&J calls the Chalfont. There are also a number of Dainite soled shoes, the Grasmere and the Coniston boot.


I'd love to know of the C&J is really still making shoes for BB. The Conistons cost $500 at the C&J store in NYC and a sale at BB would make that about $300. The catalog picture of a cap toed boot in black didn't look as nice as the Coniston (maybe because of the color) so I didn't think it was a Crockett & Jones.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Morris_
> 
> Tangentially related query. Is it appropriate to wear argyle socks in a business setting with dark (fall/winter) suits? Historically, I have worn them exclusively on weekends, at casual social gatherings or in the summer with seersucker suits/bucks.
> 
> ...


Thought you'd been ignored, eh?

Baby argyle, yes. I'd make sure the primary color was close to the trouser, and one of the secondary colors similar to something else located on my own personal self.

But I'm a reporter; in simple sportcoat, tie and chinos I look like the Great Cham of Tartary in all His regal splendor in comparison with the vast majority of my colleagues.

The point being that I am likely to indulge in devilries that fellow forumites with real careers might not approve of.


----------

